# Kondensatoren aufgebläht und Gelb...



## Razor128 (9. Dezember 2004)

*Kondensatoren aufgebläht und Gelb...*

Also,
Ich warf mal einen Blick auf mein Mainboard und sa 2-3 Kondesatoren die aufgebläht (aber nicht sehr stark) waren. Aber auf der oberfläche ist auch was Gelbes... Wie wenn was rausgeloffen wäre und danach getrocknet wäre... der Witz ist ja das das mainboard nicht ma mit 333 sondern mit 266FSB läuft...
Was denkt ihr? Is mein MB bald futsch?? Wie lange hab ich ca. noch Zeit um ein neues zu kaufen??

P.s.: ich habe keine Ahnung seit wann das so ist... aber wenn ich mich recht erinnere dachte ich früher das währen Aufkleber diese gelben Dinger...


----------



## HanFred (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kondensatoren aufgebläht und Gelb...*



			
				Razor128 am 09.12.2004 21:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Also,
> Ich warf mal einen Blick auf mein Mainboard und sa 2-3 Kondesatoren die aufgebläht (aber nicht sehr stark) waren. Aber auf der oberfläche ist auch was Gelbes... Wie wenn was rausgeloffen wäre und danach getrocknet wäre... der Witz ist ja das das mainboard nicht ma mit 333 sondern mit 266FSB läuft...
> Was denkt ihr? Is mein MB bald futsch?? Wie lange hab ich ca. noch Zeit um ein neues zu kaufen??
> 
> P.s.: ich habe keine Ahnung seit wann das so ist... aber wenn ich mich recht erinnere dachte ich früher das währen Aufkleber diese gelben Dinger...



kondensatoren haben oben i.d.r. sollbruchstellen, so dass sie nicht explodieren sondern eben oben aufgehen und der inhalt auslaufen kann.
ich bin kein elektroniker, weiss aber, dass ein solcher durchaus kondensatoren auswechseln kann.
ich würde nicht zu lange warten und schleunigst etwas unternehmen. ein neues board kostete, je nachdem was du willst, nicht so viel geld, kann sein, dass ein elektroniker teurer ist. ausser du kennst zufällig einen.


----------



## heinz-otto (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kondensatoren aufgebläht und Gelb...*

Ja die Kondensatoren scheinen am Platzen und Auslaufen zu sein. Irgendwann ist das Board dann halt hin. Zeit kann ich kaum abschätzen.

Ein Bekannter von mir hatte das gleiche Problem nach einem Blitzschlag. Da hat dann die Versicherung das Mainboard bezahlt: Überspannungsschaden.


----------



## Soki (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kondensatoren aufgebläht und Gelb...*



			
				Razor128 am 09.12.2004 21:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Also,
> Ich warf mal einen Blick auf mein Mainboard und sa 2-3 Kondesatoren die aufgebläht (aber nicht sehr stark) waren. Aber auf der oberfläche ist auch was Gelbes... Wie wenn was rausgeloffen wäre und danach getrocknet wäre... der Witz ist ja das das mainboard nicht ma mit 333 sondern mit 266FSB läuft...
> Was denkt ihr? Is mein MB bald futsch?? Wie lange hab ich ca. noch Zeit um ein neues zu kaufen??
> 
> P.s.: ich habe keine Ahnung seit wann das so ist... aber wenn ich mich recht erinnere dachte ich früher das währen Aufkleber diese gelben Dinger...


Hatte ich auch gehabt bzw. habe ich wieder. Irgendwann ging dann das Mainboard nicht mehr. Umtauschen war kein Problem, aber das neue hatte dann das gleiche Problem. Dieses ist jedoch noch voll lauffähig und so werkelt bei mir seit 2 Jahren ein Mainboard mit ausgelaufenden Kondensatoren   
Da das Problem vor allem rund um den Prozessor auftaucht gehe ich davon aus, dass es ein Hitzeproblem ist wegen schlechter Lüftung.


----------



## Razor128 (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kondensatoren aufgebläht und Gelb...*



			
				Soki am 09.12.2004 21:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Da das Problem vor allem rund um den Prozessor auftaucht gehe ich davon aus, dass es ein Hitzeproblem ist wegen schlechter Lüftung.



Ja glaube ich eben auch weil ich früher ein schlechtes Gehäuse hatte, und da es im Sommer ziemlich heiss wurde stieg die Northbridge temperatur auf 55C

Jetzt habe ich ein AluGehäuse mit guter belüftung....


----------



## maxx2003 (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kondensatoren aufgebläht und Gelb...*

Was macht ihr bloß mit euren Mobo's.  
Ich kann euch sagen warum die Elkos kurz vorm verrecken sind.
Der erste Grund wäre: Durch hohes übertakten der Hardware.
_(Ein Kumpel von mir hat kräftig oc`en und die C's wurden über 85° heiß(Schmerzgrenze bei einigen Elkos). Tja, ich hab ihm gesagt, dass das nicht lange gut gehen wird. Und nach einiger Zeit blähten sich einige oben schön auf. Eines Tages machte es puff und die Schweinerei war groß.
Naja, auf Elektroniker wie mich wollte er ja nicht hören. Die Elkos ausgewechselt und es lief zum Glück wieder._
2. Grund: Materialverschleiß oder Herstellungsfehler(meist billige Produktion) die sich nach gewisser Zeit bemerkbar machen.

Die Flüssigkeit(Elektrolyt) mit deren die Elkos gefüllt sind, ist hoch gifftig.
Leider kosten die "Präzisionselkos"(hohe Qualität) schweine Geld.

ps: Bastle gerne an defekten Mobos rum. Manchmal kann man auch totgesagte wieder zum Leben erwecken.  

MfG maxx


----------



## Razor128 (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kondensatoren aufgebläht und Gelb...*



			
				maxx2003 am 09.12.2004 22:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Was macht ihr bloß mit euren Mobo's.
> Ich kann euch sagen warum die Elkos kurz vorm verrecken sind.
> Der erste Grund wäre: Durch hohes übertakten der Hardware.
> _(Ein Kumpel von mir hat kräftig oc`en und die C's wurden über 85° heiß(Schmerzgrenze bei einigen Elkos). Tja, ich hab ihm gesagt, dass das nicht lange gut gehen wird. Und nach einiger Zeit blähten sich einige oben schön auf. Eines Tages machte es puff und die Schweinerei war groß.
> ...




Das Problem ist: Ich hab NIX rein GARNIX übertaktet, und das ist das was mich frustriert -.-
Aber wann geht das MB kaputt? Schon wenn ein Kondensator ganz kaputt ist oder brauchts da mehrere? (4 sind aufgebläht und aus den Kerben kam gelbes zeug das jetzt trocken ist...) Mein MB läuft jetzt komischerweise immernoch stabil?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Kondensatoren aufgebläht und Gelb...*



			
				Razor128 am 11.12.2004 12:16 schrieb:
			
		

> maxx2003 am 09.12.2004 22:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



man muss nicht übertackten, überhöhte temperaturen sind wesentlich wirkungsvoller - und wenn die nb schon 55 hatte, dann hatte die luft um einige elkos vielleicht schon 60. wenn man bedenkt, dass die bei normalen gehäusetemperaturen von 35-40° schon über 80° heiß werden können...

ab wann das bord nicht mehr läuft, lässt sich sehr schwer einschätzen - grundsätzlich dienen die elkos ohnehin fast alle nur der spannungsstabilisierung/abmildern von spannungsspitzen. ab wann das nicht mehr in ausreichendem maße passiert, um abstürze hervorzurufen, lässt sich nicht sagen.
rein theoretisch wäre nicht mal auszuschließen, dass das bord sogar ohne kondensatoren noch läuft.
allerdings kann das austretene elektrolyt auch weitere bauteile beschädigen, du solltest also lieber was tun..


----------

